# Married and not getting any...need advice!



## Whitepony (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok, so I don’t really know where to start, I guess maybe my thoughts are that it would be best to explain why I am here, what it is that I feel I need and then to explain the situation!

I’m here because I am feeling lost and don’t know what to do. I’m at my wits end and need some help and advice about some problems in the bedroom and with my marriage!

I am hoping that I may find some advice and/or some help from someone who has been in a similar situation or can see my issue from a different perspective and maybe help me to realise a solution that I have not considered.

I am 29 and my wife is 28, we have been married for 6 and ½ years and we have a daughter who is just a little over 5. We married after what I guess you would call a whirlwind romance (we got married after 6 months). I love her and she loves me and we do our best to be happy and live our lives.

Unfortunately though things are not so great in the bedroom! When we were dating things were good, we used to kiss a lot, cuddle, and hold hands though we didn’t have sex with each other till we were actually married! For the first few months things seemed to go fine and then my wife got pregnant and unfortunately became quite ill a few months into the pregnancy (due to existing medical problems). Our daughter is fine, but my wife lost her sex drive. I guess we both (maybe me more than her) just assumed that after a bit of time things would eventually go back to how they were.

It’s been this way now since about October 2004 and if I’m lucky I get to have sex about once every two to three months...if I’m unlucky it can be more like four to 5 months between sex (and again it’s once and then I just have to wait till she feels in the mood again). She has full control over when we have sex and how long it lasts and even what happens. It’s not one of those things that someone would really like to admit to, but I’ve resorted to quite a bit of masturbation to try and keep things in check, but it’s not really working anymore. I find that I’m horny all the time and that I just miss that physical and emotional contact that comes from sex and being close with someone.

As a little more information, my wife suffers from Lupus (lupus, is a chronic autoimmune connective tissue disease) and this leaves her very tired, maker her body and joints very tired and because of this she cannot work and is registered disabled. She also isn’t a very physical person and doesn’t like or feel the need to cuddle, hold hands or kiss all the time (in public or private) and feels that it’s actually quite immature to do so and that acting like hormonal teenagers does not fit into a relationship. She doesn’t seem to have any desire for sex and if we do have sex she tires out before me. She also worries about her weight and feels that she is fat and not very attractive, although I feel the opposite and am very attracted to her.

We have tried talking about it and trying to spice things up, do it a bit different, but nothing has worked and she feels that I am the one with the problem because I want sex all the time and so it’s not her issue. She also feels that is the circumstances that she doesn’t really like or want sex that she is being very reasonable and understanding by having it as often as she does. 

It’s driving me crazy and I can’t get her to understand or see it from my point of view and she doesn’t want counselling. 

So we have tried talking, I have tried playing hard to get (though that really doesn’t work!!), I’ve tried being nice (buying flowers, gifts, etc), flirting, pushing for sex, not pushing for sex, being understanding, cuddling without trying for sex.

Now maybe you can see why I am at my wits end and that I don’t know what to do. I don’t want to force her to have sex and I feel that leaving her because she won’t have sex with me is selfish and wrong, after all I do love her and I have tried to give her space and support her. But I feel left out, unwanted, I don’t feel sexy or attractive and it’s becoming very depressing and hard.

So if anyone can offer any advice or help it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DailyGrind (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow...that's a tough one. I'm in a similar boat, as to frequency of sex. But not because of any medical problems, for my wife. Have the two of you talked to her doctor?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*I seriously FEEL for you*. Because she is ill makes this So more difficult than the normal senerio , you are carrying something that most of us can never understand and will never have to walk in such shoes. Even more open to judgement from others, I would suspect. You probably feel guilty daily for even suggesting you have "Needs", and this is very unfortunate. 

She really needs to get a handle on being more affectionate with you in the ways that she can. (??) You seem awfully patient & loving to me. She IS a very blessed woman to have such a faithful husband by her side. 

As hard as this sounds, I think you need to just come out and share with her what you did on your opening post, that you no longer feel desired, you have tried to make this work going solo for years on end, but you NEED more from her, from your wife, the one you vowed to commit to for life. You *ARE* getting depressed. Materbating for the next upteem years & being little more than a caretaker IS depressing!!! Yes, what has happened to her is AWFUL, it is unfair !! Some people can live their whole lives unselfishly, give & give & give & give -with so little in return. But lets be honest, very few , even GOOD men & women, can do this without resentment or depression eating them alive. I personally feel such people are saints. I couldn't do it. 

If she is serioulsy NOT willing to go to counseling, or do anything to change -by your suggesting, what have you got to work with? 

She has got to understand that You are ALIVE, you are
virile, you have Needs and whatever you do , don't say "No matter what, I will never leave you". SHe needs to know she CAN loose you if she has zero care to do *what she can do *-for YOUR happiness as well. 

And yes, see more Doctors, if anything can be done to help her physically with desire, with her condition, to ease her pain, seek it out, exhuast all help available.


----------



## brad (Jul 31, 2008)

that's a tough one. HEr illness is the center of her universe. Lupus is very serious.

Mabe a girlfriend on the side for your pleasures would be understandable.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Get her the book His Needs Her Needs and ask her - TELL her - to read it. Tell her that if she doesn't read it and let you discuss it with her, you are very likely going to end up divorcing her.


----------

